# Families in the East of England! - East of England Paediatric Diabetes Network



## Becca (Jul 26, 2013)

Some exciting things will be happening to the East of England Paediatric Diabetes Network's group/FB page etc over the next few weeks - there will be some new ideas coming and we would really like all your help.

We realise that FB is not for everyone and so we are creating a mailing list for families in the East of England region so we can reach more families and be more accessible to all. You can be on the FB group as well as the mailing list. You will have access to important dates, events, information, meetings and much more that is happening in your region.  From the Best Practice Tariff; clinics; transistion; GPs; schools; test strips; DLA and much more - your opinions/comments/stories are vital and are key to the network's success and for making a change.  

If you would like to be on this mailing list please message me your email address so I can add you or join the East of England Paediatric Diabetes Network FB page and ask to go on the mailing list.  Your email address will be confidential and not shared unless you give permission.  FB page:  https://www.facebook.com/groups/307511802691066/

This is primarily for East of England families in the region.


----------

